# Unsichtbares Formularfeld



## Sniff (5. Juli 2001)

Ich möchte ein Formularfeld eigentlich unsichtbar machen also so das man den Inhalt noch sieht aber nicht erkennt das es ein Formularfeld ist. Geht das? Oder kann man einem Formularfeld auch ein Hintergrundbild zuweisen das es nicht mehr zu erkennen ist?


----------



## Dunsti (5. Juli 2001)

das sollte eigentlich funktionieren wenn Du im Stylesheet "border:0px" setzt.

habs jetzt allerdings net getestet, aber Erfahrungsgemäß wird das eh nur im IE funzen.

Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre, eine Grafik von 1 Pixel (auf die entsprechende Größe skaliert) per DHTML genau über den Rand zu setzten. Das müsste auch im NN funzen, wird aber sicher ne Höllenarbeit, das genau hinzubekommen  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Scalé (5. Juli 2001)

du kannst ihm farben zuweisen.
wenns ein input feld is: 

```
input {background-color:#000000; border-width:0;}
```
hier hat das input feld schwarz als farbe.
Das heist du würdest es auf einem schwarzen hintergrund nicht erkennen.
lediglich die schrifft dahinnen.

mit bildern weis ich nicht wie das geht.

das ganze geht natürlich auch mit einer textarea.


```
textarea {background-color:#000000;border-color:#000000; border-width:0;
scrollbar-DarkShadow-Color:#000000;
scrollbar-Face-Color:#000000;
scrollbar-Shadow-Color:#000000;
scrollbar-Highlight-Color:#000000;
scrollbar-Track-Color:#000000;
scrollbar-3dLight-Color:#000000;
scrollbar-Arrow-Color:#000000;}
```
hier ist auch alles schwarz.


----------



## Quentin (5. Juli 2001)

du kannst auch



> background:none



nehmen falls du ein hintergrund bild hast oder so.. weiß aber nicht ob das mit den browsern funktioniert (wahrschenlich nur IE, nicht NN)

gruß


----------



## Sniff (5. Juli 2001)

Ok danke
Ich hab mal ausprobiert man kann ein Hintergrundbld mit

```
input {background:"Url des bildes"; border-width:0;}
```
benutzen dann ist das Formularfeld unsichtbar.
Nur bräuchte ich eigentlich einen Lösung die in beiden Browsern klappt. Gibts da ncht irgendwas was von Netscape unterstüzt wird? Oder liegt das daran das ich die 0,9 Versoin noch nciht hab?


----------



## Sniff (5. Juli 2001)

Jetzt hab ich nur noch das Problem das ALLE Input Felder unichtbar werden wenn ich das machen ich will aber nur bestimmte ausblenden, wie mach ich das?


----------



## Quentin (5. Juli 2001)

du musst sogenannte KLASSEN vergeben.

beispiel:


```
<input type=text class=huhu size=30 name=asdf>
```

und in der style sheet datei oder im headbereich, wo du das halt hast, dann nur noch:

```
input.huhu {background:"Url des bildes"; border-width:0;}
```

habs jez nur ganz kurz erklärt, schau mal in selfhtml rein: http://selfhtml.tutorials.de 

cheers


----------



## xxenon (6. Juli 2001)

also mit ns 4.x kannste das eh vergessen...

formulare mit css unterstützt der nicht.

auch die 1px-grafik kannste crossbrowser vergessen, weil die größenangabebn ja von ns und iex unterschiedlich interprätiert werden. man müsste also schonmal ne browserabfrage machen.

dazu kommt, das mit der 1px grafik nur der border verdeckt wird, die hintergrundfarbe ist die standardfarbe. => man sieht das feld wieder...

poste doch mal nen link, vielleicht kann man dir helfen wenn wir wissen was der verwendungszweck ist

mfg. xxenon


----------

